# Ozark trail 750 repair



## delray (Apr 25, 2015)

I bought an ozark trail 750 rechargable flashlight at the goodwill for $19. It seemed to charge but doesent work. Checked the double 18650 pack and it charged to 8.2 volts. I checked the switch and it works but it doesnt seem like i am getting power to the bulb. Is there any way to make a working flashlight out of this?


----------



## djburkes (Apr 25, 2015)

Have you tried running a couple of leads to the LED directly to see if it lights up?


----------



## zipplet (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi,

Do you have a slightly flat 9V battery? (voltage below 8.5V. Although to be honest a brand new one is probably safe too - I doubt a full 9V would harm it especially as it will drop way below under load)
Try connecting it across the centre contact and the outer edge (threads) of the head. Observe correct polarity carefully and don't accidentally touch any of the other pads on the driver board.

It wont provide enough power to run the light properly but it might be able to prove if the board works or not when power is applied directly to it. Ideally you'd do a test like this using an adjustable bench power supply though (if you get into flashlight modding, invest in one)

Kind regards


----------



## delray (Apr 26, 2015)

I will try directly powering it today. I assumed that the electronics stepped up the voltage to drive the led.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 26, 2015)

STOP..... don't power the LED from BOTH batteries directly it will fry it, you could try it from one battery for a short time as I think that LED can handle 4v. The electronics step down the voltage from ~8v to about 4v while providing more current and runtime. I'm guessing the circuitry is fried and you will have to replace a board if the LED itself is ok.


----------



## delray (Apr 26, 2015)

I took a 9 volt and applied power too the center silver connector in the second picture and grounded it on the outside. I assume thats how it works but no light


----------



## delray (Apr 26, 2015)

Did a little more dissasembly and may have found the problem or one of the problems. Looks like two of the solder pads pulled off and the other two are broke. At this point its beyond my soldering level to fix. Is there anything i can do with the body at this point to make a working light? I assume these repair parts are not availible.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 26, 2015)

It looks like this may just have a linear regulator based circuit in it I can't tell as the board on the right side is where a buck circuit may be located with a DC-DC convertor. You can buy similar boards online as a 2x18650 light is a common thing just have to check sizes of boards and current outputs desired.


----------



## patriotmusic (Aug 14, 2018)

*I need disassembly instructions*

I know it likely begins by pulling/prying apart the sliding section, but want to be sure exactly so I do not break it.

The damage to mine is obvious, but I do not know where to begin disassembly.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 22, 2018)

*Re: I need disassembly instructions*



patriotmusic said:


> I know it likely begins by pulling/prying apart the sliding section, but want to be sure exactly so I do not break it.
> 
> The damage to mine is obvious, but I do not know where to begin disassembly.


----------

